# Gaining with a very active job?



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm a self employed brickie and i'm eating upped my calories to 3700 per day.

I'm around 12st at 5.8 and i've based my my macros on 250g protein/410g carbs/110g fat, been eating this now for 3 weeks now, yet i'm still loosing body fat each week and not gaining like imagined.

Thats alot of calories for my weight/height, but i've read somewhere that i can burn 400calories per hour whislt at work, this could be around 3000 cal just for work a day. I' also know my BMR is around 1800 cal for just resting ect.

I've also read that with me doing bricklaying everyday that my muscles will be used to the activity (muscle memory) and also read that i wouldn't burn as many calories a day bricklaying as if i was to do for just a day or two a week?

Where would you add the extra cals, and how many as a giude?? also the protein intake is very high for my weight!

Any help would be great from people with a similar activity.

Thanks, kev


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking of adding another 100g of carbs to my diet, that will give me 4100cal. Surly 5000 cal is too much for my size!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

its trial and error mate, no one can tell you exactly what you need cos everyone is different.up them to 4100 if its not enough eat some more,


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If its not going on eat more. calories in/calories out.

I miss brickwork (not so much this time of year ;-)

Was a time served brickie, 25 years. (hospital porter now).


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> If its not going on eat more. calories in/calories out.
> 
> I miss brickwork (not so much this time of year ;-)
> 
> Was a time served brickie, 25 years. (hospital porter now).


also a brickie,but cannot see how you miss it


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

breakfast

100g oats

30g whey

400ml coconut milk

80g mixed frozen berries

banana

30g flaxseed

20g psyllium husks

break

100g pasta

tin of tuna

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

apple

dinner

100g pasta

100g chicken

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

banana

Pre workout

100g oats

post

30g dextrose

30g malto

30g whey

Tea

150g salmon

2 jacket potatos

Night

4 eggs

500ml milk

Total 4160 cal, 465g carbs/185g protein/ 120g fat

Don't think i could eat anymore than that lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> also a brickie,but cannot see how you miss it


This haha. Hate going work and grafting my balls off, ****ed before i even reach the gym!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Simple. Eat more. Fat is the quickest route to more calories


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Simple. Eat more. Fat is the quickest route to more calories


I know yeah but i get really bloated and constipated on higher fat diets like keto. Mabye diffrent on high carb diets?


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

down a glass of full fat milk with every meal that'll add in a few calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Chicken wings with the skin on are pound for pound one of the highest calorie items I can think of, loads of calories and little volume.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> I know yeah but i get really bloated and constipated on higher fat diets like keto. Mabye diffrent on high carb diets?


No one is saying do keto. But fattier cuts of meat is a quick and tastier way to get in the cals.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Obviously i could add another easy 1000 cals of just fat but is it really needed. I know i need to have a surplus in calories to gain but surley it's not as simple as just adding loads of fat.

If it were that easy then 400g of fat/200g protein/200g carbs is 5600cal. wouldn't everybody base there diets around fat and make the rest with carb/pro.

Srs question btw lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jay101 said:


> down a glass of full fat milk with every meal that'll add in a few calories


Cut all the dairy out of my diet as i bloat like fook on it, although i've just added a pint at bed time but would prefer not to drink it haha.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Obviously i could add another easy 1000 cals of just fat but is it really needed. I know i need to have a surplus in calories to gain but surley it's not as simple as just adding loads of fat.
> 
> If it were that easy then 400g of fat/200g protein/200g carbs is 5600cal. wouldn't everybody base there diets around fat and make the rest with carb/pro.
> 
> Srs question btw lol


why is it not that simple?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mate ur eating good foods I'd just 3 mass gainers in there to quick easy and upto 1500cals

I couldn't do fcuk all with shakes and my job!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

get a rotisserie chicken. The big ones are 1000 cals and so easy to eat as they are so blooody nice!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen always reccomends gold top milk 800 cals a bottle i think.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ignoring all the sh1t thats posted in this thread...

One question...

Do you enjoy the restrictions your diet brings?

If so, do the easy thing. Stick with it, but increase the carbs in a few of the meals. If your doing it slowly enough (like an extra 200 cals a day) and you are tracking your weight properly, it should only take a few weeks before you find the point at which you are slowly gaining weight. Once you find it, stick with the diet laid out. Once you stall, add some more to the meals. Rinse and repeat.

Diet looks fine, just up some of the numbers a bit.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Mate of mine is a carpenter and spends most of his days putting up new builds. He trained solid for 5 years at 4 days per week. He used to eat like a horse and took all his supps, but could not get over 12 1/2 stone. (fvck you kilo boys).

Anyway, his problem wasn't the food he took in, it was his training volume. We started training together for a while a few years back and dropped his training to 3 days per week. He is now 15st and has probably been at that for the last 2 years.

We don't train together now due to our work patterns, but he is still holding this weight and still says that it was dropping his training volume that helped him up his weight.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just spoon in peanut buttter throughout the day mate


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You just need to gauge how sensitive you are to carbs and fat. No one else can tell you this. As you've already said that's a fair amount of calories for you, so i think you can only be 200-400 calories a day away from putting on weight. Just up either or both your carbs and fat a week at time and monitor it.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> why is it not that simple?


If it were as simple as that then 90% of people would be beasts. I will up my fats slightly and also up the carbs in each meal and keep you posted.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Good Mate of mine is a carpenter and spends most of his days putting up new builds. He trained solid for 5 years at 4 days per week. He used to eat like a horse and took all his supps, but could not get over 12 1/2 stone. (fvck you kilo boys).
> 
> Anyway, his problem wasn't the food he took in, it was his training volume. We started training together for a while a few years back and dropped his training to 3 days per week. He is now 15st and has probably been at that for the last 2 years.
> 
> We don't train together now due to our work patterns, but he is still holding this weight and still says that it was dropping his training volume that helped him up his weight.


Have been thinking this. How would you split a 3 day week? chest/shoulders, legs, back or shoulders/legs, back, chest?????


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

Some great info/tips in here!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Have been thinking this. How would you split a 3 day week? chest/shoulders, legs, back or shoulders/legs, back, chest?????


push/legs/pull ,mate


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> just spoon in peanut buttter throughout the day mate


BINGO...

If you can (i've done this in the past) make a huge homemade gainer shake before work, milk (if you can manage it... oats, whey, olive oil, ground almonds (asda) peanut butter= LOTS :thumb: ) depending on quantities, easily over 2000 cals, not ideal all the time but when needs muct...


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Im a self employed brickie aswell mate, im 13.9 stone, at 6 foot. Im currently trying to bang the weight on, my diets not to far from what

Yours is. I was 13.4 a few months back so im gaining slowly, but its hard with doing our type of job an training.

Ive thought about the 3 days a week training to put the weight on. Might try it an see if it helps, its hard to not go the gym tho!

Ive got quite a fast metabolism so i do eat about 2 or 3 mars bars a day, loads of calories in them.

Good luck with it lad.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Do less work see if that helps I hod carried in my teens I was strong as ox skinny as a racke don't envy u mate


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a postman and struggle to put weight on until I started necking milk it's your best friend for easy cals nothing better in my opinion only way I can put size on I'm at 5000cals a day and some weeks I don't gain weight and others I do only thing that ****es me if is my insanely high food bill per week


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> push/legs/pull ,mate


So train chest/shoulders together, legs, back. Would training chest/shoulders together hinder either?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> So train chest/shoulders together, legs, back. Would training chest/shoulders together hinder either?


no mate its a great system, you could always train chest first one week then shoulders first the following week so your always hitting them hard and fresh first every other week


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks flinty.

How does this sound

chest/shoulders (will alternate then like you suggested)

flat bench barbell 3x5-6

incline dumbell

standing barbell push press or hang clean press

seated dumbell press

dips

Could i add an excersise for triceps or just concentrate on compounds?

Legs

squats

45 leg press

reverse extensions

straight leg deadlift (hams)

calfs

Back

Pull ups

deadlifts

bentover row

pull downs

Bicep???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Thanks flinty.
> 
> How does this sound
> 
> ...


too many exersices mate IMO...

try this bro i know a few folks have used this from me and done really well on it

Pull

DEADLIFTS 5x5

ROWS 5x5

WIDE GRIP CHINS 3xFailure

BICEP CURLS 3x10-15

Push

BENCH PRESS 5x5

SHOULDER PRESS 5x5

DIPS 3xfailure

SIDE LATERAL RAISES/REAR DELT RAISES 3x10

CGBP 3x10-15 (or tricep pushdowns)

Legs

SQUATS 5x5

LUNGES 3x10 (each leg)

LEG EXTENSIONS 3x10

CALVE RAISES 3x15


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Do less work see if that helps I hod carried in my teens I was strong as ox skinny as a racke don't envy u mate


Less training you mean, not as in work lol.

Yeah i'm only a small guy but very strong for 12st, can deadlift 230kg but can't quie bench 100kg on flat bench quite yet but better on incline as i'm stronger on shoulders. Just sucks not gaining weight like i want too, been training for around 3 years but stuck where i am now.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Too many exersises for a 3 day split then.

Sure will try that, might start it later on and do sunday/tue/thur.

Tbh i've not really been feeling the sorness after training recently (over train mabye?) even after really pushing myself. I've been using GHRP-6 for 2 weeks and i know this helps recovery time so could be that aswell.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like your eating enough mate, you changed ya routine much? Could be that.

If you change to the push/pull/legs it could kick start some new growth.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Too many exersises for a 3 day split then.
> 
> Sure will try that, might start it later on and do sunday/tue/thur.
> 
> Tbh i've not really been feeling the sorness after training recently (over train mabye?) even after really pushing myself. I've been using GHRP-6 for 2 weeks and i know this helps recovery time so could be that aswell.


yeah in your program mate you have too much pressing movements ...

at the end of the day you do that program with enough weight and intensity you will grow mate !!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Got my diet sorted now to 4340 calories now, by adding 75g of peanut butter and 2 pints of milk.

Hoping thats enough to help me gain a few pounds with the 3 day split now.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yeah in your program mate you have too much pressing movements ...
> 
> at the end of the day you do that program with enough weight and intensity you will grow mate !!!


Do i need to keep the intensity high then with the routine you've posted then. Like less rest between sets?

Sorry for all the questions! lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

tomo8 said:


> Sounds like your eating enough mate, you changed ya routine much? Could be that.
> 
> If you change to the push/pull/legs it could kick start some new growth.


I change my routine quite often and de load every few month too. I usually do 4-5 exersises at the most for each muscle group.

My training is a 4 ay split. 2 on 1 off

back

chest

cardio/abbs

legs

shoulders

I do a 15min steady 4mph max incline walk after sessions too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Do i need to keep the intensity high then with the routine you've posted then. Like less rest between sets?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! lol


keep weights as high as possible until your just achieving all reps in all sets... when your doing them easily continue till failure and then the next session up thwe weight until your struggling to get all your reps out on last sets ...

keep rest periods at about 60 seconds mate and bring it down as you see fit ... its more about getting the weight and form in there mate !!

trust me you do it right you will be fcuked after the session lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks again flinty!

Looking forward to trying this. I usually do the negitive for 2-3sec's and power the weight up quick.

Will keep you posted on this!!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Flinty - Nice routine Mate. Copied that into my training folder. My lad trains 3 times a week around his rugby, and this would suit him nice in our garage gym.

I think this could be spot on for s3_abv.

J1mmyc - Posties can do it Mate. Take a look at the guy in this pic who has been a Postie for years and still is I believe. Some people say that he is genetically gifted, but he will tell you it is pants. He left school at about 7 1/2 stone and was very small. He just knuckled down and persevered 100% with his training and diet. Biggest I have seen him off season was just short of 20 stone at 5' 7".


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I had the same problem as a chef. I used to cycle or walk 3 miles to and from work and I would be non stop in a stupidly hot kitchen. Id eat pasta, pizza, chicken, potatoes and lasagne virtually non stop all night and still struggled to add weight.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Never a natty being 5.7 at 20st but still impressive!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Do i need to keep the intensity high then with the routine you've posted then. Like less rest between sets?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! lol


The most important thing you need to focus on is increasing the weight on the bar each session


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Gonna give it a bash tomoz, just need to write the routine down in me book for refrence lol. Hoping 4350cal is enough to gain as it's some eating for 12st!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

My diet as it stands is now 4400 calories. 515 carbs, 246 protein, 154 fat. Will take 200g of carbs off non training days.


----------



## t-rukkus (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi mate just interested, if you are struggling to gain why drop your carbs on rest days?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well just pre/post as i'm not training. Should be surplus not working out, my other meals will stay the same regardless.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just tried that routine flinty, really enjoyed it! did chest/shoulders like you said.

Got a nice pump and kept my weight the same throughout 5 sets x5 and used perfect controlled form (i want this to work lol) looking forward to ,my next session (back/bi) but have to wait till wed now!!!

Do you think i could do some steady cardio/abbs on the off days to keep me occupied????


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling the effects of yesterdays session even with ghrp-6 to aid recovery. Shall be picking some d-bol up later to help with the extra eating lol.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Upped the calories to 4900 on work out days and 4300 on rest days


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Do you think i could do some steady cardio/abbs on the off days to keep me occupied????


you could but then going to have to eat more to replace the calories burnt doing the extra cardio if you are wanting to gain weight.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

That's what i was thinking tbh, but i've had tue/thurs off now and i actually enjoyed the time at home. Give's me better recovery so going to stick with 3 day week


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Diet is now as follows

breakfast (1340 cal)

100g oats

30g whey

600ml milk

80g mixed frozen berries

banana

30g flaxseed

20g peanut

20g psyllium husks

break (655 cal)

100g pasta (uncooked)

tin of tuna

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

apple

dinner (705 cal)

100g pasta

100g chicken

1/4 tinned tomato

15ml evoo

banana

Pre workout (390 cal)

100g oats

post (361 cal)

30g dextrose

30g malto

30g whey

Tea (945 cal)

150g salmon

2 jacket potatos

500ml milk

Night (615 cal)

50g peanut butter

500ml milk

Total 5011 cal, 550g carbs/270g protein/ 180g fat

Hope i don't get too fat lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> That's what i was thinking tbh, but i've had tue/thurs off now and i actually enjoyed the time at home. Give's me better recovery so going to stick with 3 day week


and a nice rest after dogging block in all day lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Tis very true lutherlee ;0)


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Workouts great flinty, really good mate thanks.

Completed my first week and although on paper the workouts look short and easy, they're not.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Workouts great flinty, really good mate thanks.
> 
> Completed my first week and although on paper the workouts look short and easy, they're not.


Like i say mate keep intensity and weights high and no one can ever say there not enough.. i have hurt plenty of people in a gym with them exact workouts lol...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure, did my back before and did 5x5 of 180kg for deadlift and 1 rep at 200kg to finish. Getting ready to beat my 230kg lift that i did around 18 month ago, for some reason i stopped doing deads!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Sure, did my back before and did 5x5 of 180kg for deadlift and 1 rep at 200kg to finish. Getting ready to beat my 230kg lift that i did around 18 month ago, for some reason i stopped doing deads!!


well mate go up steady and only increase weight when you have done 5 x 5 of the max weight then move up until you fail on say 3 x 5 etc until you get back up to 5 x 5 then increase again !!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Great stuff, will give it blood, sweat and tears haha.

Just hoping 5000cal is plenty for some new muscle gain.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Great stuff, will give it blood, sweat and tears haha.
> 
> Just hoping 5000cal is plenty for some new muscle gain.


Should definitely be mate lol.. Zack khan only eats 6000 cals per day haha and he is like a fcukin house side x


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy **** srs? Flol

Only flaw for me is i can burn 3000cal just at work ffs!! (so the net says)


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Little update.

Been on 5000cal for 3 week now and I've gained around 6lbs I think but my body fat is slightly lower, looking really lean tbf eating nearly 600g of carbs a day too!

I've just added 2 boiled eggs to 2 meals so my cals are 5160 now, will update with a pic at the end of the week to show my progress.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling a little bloated after my tea. Just ate 2 salmon fillets, 2 jacket potato, 2 pints of milk and 50g peanut butter almost 1800cal

Although i'm eating a lot and gaining weight I look leaner!


----------

